

Looking for a charity or organisation to do a pro-bono website or app design. - psdesignuk

As a thank you to the internet for giving me the life I have now, and for many other things, I'm looking for a charity, organisation or ethical business to design a website or mobile app to increase their impact on the internet and to give something back.<p>More info here: http://blog.psdesignuk.com/posts/giving-something-back
======
yataa
Great idea!

Clickable <http://blog.psdesignuk.com/posts/giving-something-back>

